# snow tonite in WI



## powerstroke_7.3 (Feb 12, 2008)

anyone need help with snow removal around the washington county area


----------



## TP Snow and ice (Mar 18, 2006)

wl you travel to ozaukee county have plenty of work


----------



## powerstroke_7.3 (Feb 12, 2008)

yea i suppose it would hurt to do that if you need help for sure id be willing to help out


----------

